# Quick beacon mods



## Chicken lights (Nov 16, 2019)

The magnets that come with these beacons aren’t very strong. 







I got these from Amazon


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 16, 2019)

Except now they don’t fit in the storage box....part of the reason I bought the set was to get the case. D’oh!


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 16, 2019)

They fit in side by side fine but the foam didn’t fit worth a hill of beans. 





Took the bottom out of the case and used a paint marker to trace it onto the foam


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 16, 2019)

That seemed like it took far too long, but, now all six fit in the case.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 16, 2019)

You can also use a bolt and a nut, then a wingnut, to hold things anywhere there is steel. I forget the rates pull but they’re pretty strong


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 16, 2019)

I had a pair of these made up years ago to hold the flag on my front bumper. The only thing I wish I had done differently was to weld a small piece of rod on the head of the bolt, it’s mildly annoying to have to grab a wrench to loosen the bolt.

Speaking of...last trip I lost one of the 3/8” bolts...I need to look for another one.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 17, 2019)

I think this is a great idea. Good job. I never appreciated guys that work out of their trucks or park on the side of roads as overly dangerous. I'm embarrassed to say I didn't get how dangerous it can in fact be. But once I started snow blowing properties I got it—fast. A crazed soccer mom with her _double-coconut-half-cafe-decafe-recafe-no-cafe-spiced-latte (with a twist of virgin forest Moroccan cinnamon)_ drove up on the boulevard and just missed me during a storm. Now it's full PPE for me and I am looking at a flashing light that can at least be swung out from under my tonneau cover so I am more visible.

But I'm liking your idea too...are those beacons bright??? Where did you get them?? The magnets look to be PA maybe?


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 17, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> I think this is a great idea. Good job. I never appreciated guys that work out of their trucks or park on the side of roads as overly dangerous. I'm embarrassed to say I didn't get how dangerous it can in fact be. But once I started snow blowing properties I got it—fast. A crazed soccer mom with her _double-coconut-half-cafe-decafe-recafe-no-cafe-spiced-latte (with a twist of virgin forest Moroccan cinnamon)_ drove up on the boulevard and just missed me during a storm. Now it's full PPE for me and I am looking at a flashing light that can at least be swung out from under my tonneau cover so I am more visible.
> 
> But I'm liking your idea too...are those beacons bright??? Where did you get them?? The magnets look to be PA maybe?


They are made by Foxfire, the first one was given to me, the second one was bought at a truck stop in Iowa, then the set of two reds and two ambers with the case was from Amazon

They are very bright, they have three settings, on, the whole thing blinks, or half and half alternate 

I’m sure PA would have a similar magnet, I grabbed mine from amazon at the same time. The ones with the wing nuts came from a flatbed supply store 

They have a pylon mount and a bunch of stuff more for traffic control


----------

